# Frage zu Adressen in Modbus



## senmeis (2 Juni 2010)

Servus,

in Modbus RTU gibt es zwei Arten Register: Holding Register und Input Register. Die Frage ist, ob sich diese bei der Implementierung auf verschiedenen physikalischen Adressräumen befinden sollen. D.h. ein Adressraum von 0 bis FFFFh für Holding Register und ein zweiter Adressraum von 0 bis FFFFh für Input Register.

Die zweite Frage: Sind Speicher für Auslesen und Hinschreiben gleich? Beispiel: Was bekomme ich wenn ich einen Wert auf Adresse 0 hinschreibe und den Inhalt wieder auslese?

MfG
Senmeis


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Juni 2010)

Gute Frage. Ich weiss nicht ob sich die Modbus-Spezifikation dies bezüglich auslässt, aber denke schon das es da um verschiede Speicherbereiche handelt. Die Input-Register können nur gelesen werden, da liegt es nahe das da z.B. Pheripherieeingänge gelesen werden - die Holding Register können gelesen und geschrieben werden, diese verweisen da eher auf z.B. Merkerwörter in der SPS.

Aber die Adressbereiche zum lesen und schreiben sind definitiv gleich, anders würde es ja auch keinen sinn machen.

Ich habe mir einen Modbus-Slave für die S7 geschrieben, einen Unterschied zwischen Input-Register und Holding-Register mache ich nicht, wozu auch - die Register stehen in einem DB und kann gelesen und geschrieben werden.


----------



## Pietpinguin (3 Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Die Input-Register (1xxxxx,3xxxxx) und die Holding-Register (4xxxxx) liegen physikalische in unterschiedlichen Adressräumen. Das Schreiben in die Input-Register ist meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich.


----------

